# Top Soil



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

what kinda brand of top soil should i buy? there r so many kind, do it matter what brand i buy???


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll need to be carefull of what you get to ensure there are no chemicals added to it.

I have a list of good brands to look at but can't seem to find it at the moment. Let me do some more digging around. I'm going to be making my own as well and had everything written down.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok..here it is...look for either of these:

Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil 
Earthgro brand topsoil


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had great success with the topsoil made from aged cow manure. It is extremely high in nutrients. I pay $2 for a 40lb bag. I use it in around 75 of my tanks and have not had any noticeable problems.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishman Dan said:


> I have had great success with the topsoil made from aged cow manure.


Very interesting....do tell.....


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I buy it at our local Lowes store. It is cow manure that has been composted to the point of it basically being dirt again. Since it is comprised of basically organic material it contains a high nutrient level, which will sustain a planted tank for many years.

I put a thin layer of the topsoil. Then add a layer of rusty nails for iron. Then add about 2" of pea gravel from a local hardware store. Once the plants roots reach the topsoil, you will see a drastic change in your plants growth rates. I have had awesome feedback from many people on the success of this simple setup.


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the helpful tip.

Do u remember the name of the soil bag or any pic on how the bag will look.

oh yeah and again, will it be safe for fish?


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

is this the one http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/740114/740114365212lg.jpg


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have used top soil before as my substrate. As far as i know miracle grow doesnt sell top soil, only potting soil. Top soil is the cheapest soil you will find, around 70 Cents for a big bag. I bought mine at home deppot for 70 cents. It looks similar to the color of sand and has no smell, dry and not moist. It is used as land fillers and such. Any organics such as manure, wood chips, and etc will cause a big algae problem in the tank, especially brown algae. Which is why even with top soil, you must mineralize it. 

Here is a link
How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central*.


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

wont the soil turn the water in the tank all cloudly black???


----------

